# Hello all!



## Mvitale (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, just joined this forum to get advice from others. I have been engaged for 8 months with a wedding 2 months away! With an upcoming wedding and soon to be married thought It would be a good idea to hear what others have to say.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

The only mistake for which people are congratulated is marriage...

congratulations!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> The only mistake for which people are congratulated is marriage...
> 
> congratulations!


Apparently, you've not seen the standard response to so many unplanned pregnancies.


----------



## In2thewoods (Jan 25, 2017)

For some reason this never seems to apply when you're single...

Here's the wedding advice my mother gave me, and her mother gave her, and we're some oooold school Protestants--
"Never fry bacon in the nude."
That is all.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

In2thewoods said:


> For some reason this never seems to apply when you're single...
> 
> Here's the wedding advice my mother gave me, and her mother gave her, and we're some oooold school Protestants--
> "Never fry bacon in the nude."
> That is all.



That's great advice, 

But some other things are, you cannot Love enough for two.

Love with all your heart, and never believe it can't happen to you. 

Marriage, It take real work and time from (TWO PEOPLE), to learn from each other.

Men can not read your mind.

Let him know you will value and expect! his time for conversation in your marriage no matter how busy or what deadlines are before either of you.

If you have an argument don't tell either side of the family. You eventually come to an agreement and your families will , possibly hold grudges.


----------

